# WLAN Treiber emergen während Gentoo Installation

## Heimfrost

Hallo werte Community,

ich hänge leider schon am Anfang der Installation von Gentoo via livecd fest, weil meine RT61 WLAN Karte nicht erkannt wird und ich nicht weiß, wie ich den Treiber unter Gentoo emergen kann. Ich habe also somit kein Netz zur Verfügung bei der Installation, das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.

Ich hatte unter Knoppix immer den Treiber von Serialmonkey genommen(rt61 v1.1.0-b2) und diesen dann mittels make all und make install bzw. zusätzlichem manuellen Kopieren und konfigurieren mittels iwconfig usw. auch ganz gut zum Laufen bekommen.

Nur komme ich (noch) nicht so recht mit diesem Portage System von Gentoo klar, da türmen sich zur Zeit Fragen über Fragen.   :Wink: 

Ich habe den Treiber als rt61*.tar.bz2 und entpackt vorliegen und weiß nicht wie ich den nun kompilieren bzw. einbinden muss mittels portage/emerge/ebuild.

Ich habe mich auch mit der Portage Wiki und sonstwas auseinandergesetzt, aber werde nicht so recht schlau daraus.

Ich weiß nur soviel, das ich irgendwie ein vorhandenes ebuild emergen muss.

Da habe ich im Netz folgenden Befehl gefunden: "emerge net-wireless/rt61".

Nur wenn ich das mache, bekomme ich die Meldung, das das ebuild nicht gefunden wurde.

Da drängen sich gleich mehrere Fragen in mir hoch:

1. Wo bekomme ich dieses ebuild her oder muss ich das aus der vorhandenen Source selbst erstellen ?

2. Woher weiß ich, welcher Treiber da genommen wird, der von Ralink oder der Beta von Serialmonkey oder ein anderer ?

3. Wo kann ich überhaupt einsehen, welche Portage-Pakete, z.B. net-wireless/rt61, es überhaupt gibt oder meinem Portage bekannt sind ?

Fragen über Fragen, die für mich erstmal zu lösen sind, bevor ich mit der eigentlichen Installation und Kernelkonfiguration überhaupt anfangen kann.

Ich finde ansonsten das Handbuch sehr ausführlich gemacht, nur scheitere ich halt schon an der fehlenden Netzanbindung in Kapitel 3, aber das liegt sicher an meinen temporären Denkblockaden, die ich zur Zeit nicht auslagern kann.   :Wink: 

Desweiteren startet gdm nicht, er bringt einige Fehlermeldungen, das X-Server nicht gestartet werden kann und die Module Glcore und glx nicht geladen werden können. Ich nehme aber mal an, das das am ATI Treiber liegt, den ich mir aktualisieren muss. Aber das wird wohl erst später kommen und upgedated oder konfiguriert werden müssen, habe ich mal auf die schnelle gefolgert.

Ich installiere übrigens das x86_64 System, die Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, die auch erkannt wird, nur wies scheint nicht richtig der TFT-Monitor (AMW M179D). Er zeigt bei den verfügbaren Auflösungen nur die generischen bis 1024x768.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, boote ich ab und an von der LiveCd so zeigt der Monitor nur verzerrte und unkenntlich verschwommene Sachen an im gesamten Hochfahrdurchgang, bis hin zum Erreichen der Konsole. Starte ich den Rechner neu, so ist beim nächsten Booten meist die Anzeige wieder normal. Hm, wird aber wohl eher ein Hardwareproblem meinerseits sein, nehme ich an.

Ich hoffe mir kann etwas Licht verschafft werden.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi und willkommen im Forum  :Very Happy: 

hatte auch lange Zeit ne Ralink WLan Karte, allerdings die rt2570-usb. Die Treiber dazu sind in Portage (net-wireless/rt2x00).

Portage nach Packeten durchsuchen:

```
# emerge -s net-wireless/rt2

net-wireless/rt2400 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.2_beta3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 217 kB

      Homepage:      http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

      Description:   Driver for the RaLink RT2400 wireless chipset

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-wireless/rt2500

      Latest version available: 1.1.0_pre2007020911

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 309 kB

      Homepage:      http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

      Description:   Driver for the RaLink RT2500 wireless chipset

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-wireless/rt2570 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20070209

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 197 kB

      Homepage:      http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

      Description:   Driver for the RaLink RT2570 USB wireless chipset

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-wireless/rt2x00 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

      Description:   Driver for the RaLink RT2x00 wireless chipsets

      License:       GPL-2

```

oder mit dem Befehl eix (ist schneller, muss aber erst app-portage/eix emerged werden). Maskierte Packete sind noch nicht stabil, wenn du sie trotzdem installieren willst, musst du sie in /etc/portage/package.keywords und eventuell /etc/portage/package.unmask eintragen.

Soweit ich weiß fasst der rt2x00 Treiber alle Treiber (rt2400, rt2500...) zusammen. Hat bei mir aber nie funktioniert und ich hab auch immer die Treiber direkt von Serialmonkey runtergeladen und mit make etc. kompiliert. Allerdings braucht man zum Kompilieren der Treiber die Kernel-Sourcen und die solltest emergen, was ohne Internetverbindung schlecht geht.

Du könntest dir die Kernel-Sources und Serialmonkey-Treiber mit nem anderem System downloaden, auf nen USB-Stick o.ä. speichern, auf deine neue Gentoo-Installation überspielen, dort entpacken und ne Kernel-Config erstellen. Ich glaub du brauchst keinen Kernel bauen, bei der Installation wird meines Wissens nur überprüft, dass du SMP im Kernel nicht aktiviert hast. 

Oder du modifizierst das make-script

Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du deine Kiste mal eben zum Router schleppst und dein Netzwerkkabel einsteckst  :Razz: 

----------

## Heimfrost

Danke, du hast mir erstmal weitergeholfen.

Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich nach Paketen suchen kann.

Die Kernel Sources dürften ja eh auf der LiveCD mit sein, hoffe ich.

Also werde ich mir die entpacken und erst den Kernel machen.

Aber sehe ich das richtig, das dieses emerge nur funktioniert, wenn ich mir damit Pakete aus dem Internet lade ?

Was ist aber wenn ich eine source schon habe und nicht extra downloaden will, z.b. diesen Treiber ?

Kann ich dem Portage nicht irgendwie beibringen, er soll den Treiber von meiner Platte nehmen und nicht im www suchen oder geht das nur manuell, z.b. mit make ?

In die masked Problematik habe ich mich auch eingelesen, sollte keine Hürde sein, das müsste er ja auch anzeigen, ob ein Paket maskiert ist und deswegen nicht gemacht wird. Ob das dann funktioniert ist ne andere frage, muss ich wohl viel probieren.

Unter Knoppix hatte ich auch mal den Original Ralink Treiber genommen, der wollte sich aber einfach nicht kompilieren lassen(irgendwo las ich, der würde ab einer bestimmten 2.6 Kernelversion nicht mehr gehen), also habe ich den von Serialmonkey genommen, der ging. Er hatte nur den Nebeneffekt, dass er die Konfigurationsdatei, diese rt61sta.dat komplett ignoriert hatte.

Aber mit iwconfig und iwpriv funktionierte er. Ich habs aber nur mit WEP 128 Bit Verschlüsselung probiert.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Heimfrost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber sehe ich das richtig, das dieses emerge nur funktioniert, wenn ich mir damit Pakete aus dem Internet lade ?
> 
> Was ist aber wenn ich eine source schon habe und nicht extra downloaden will, z.b. diesen Treiber ?
> ...

 

Naja.. du kannst dir eigene Ebuilds schreiben. Für den Anfang ist es sicherlich leichter erst mal "per Hand" zu kompilieren.

 *Heimfrost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter Knoppix hatte ich auch mal den Original Ralink Treiber genommen, der wollte sich aber einfach nicht kompilieren lassen(irgendwo las ich, der würde ab einer bestimmten 2.6 Kernelversion nicht mehr gehen), also habe ich den von Serialmonkey genommen, der ging. Er hatte nur den Nebeneffekt, dass er die Konfigurationsdatei, diese rt61sta.dat komplett ignoriert hatte.
> 
> Aber mit iwconfig und iwpriv funktionierte er. Ich habs aber nur mit WEP 128 Bit Verschlüsselung probiert.

 

ähm ja.. ich hab damit auch nur WEP 128 Verschlüsselung gemacht (mein Router kann nix anderes). Aber mit WPA bekommst du mit diesem Serialmonkey-Treiber glaub ich Probleme. Habs nie ausprobiert aber es gab hier schon n paar Threads im Forum

----------

## musv

Wenn es im Knoppix per default funktioniert und die Treiber im Portage sind, versteh ich jetzt nicht, warum du die Treiber manuell installieren willst. Du kannst doch das Knoppix laden, mit chroot in Dein Gentoo gehen und von da aus dann den Treiber emergen.

Und wenn du den Treiber (und ggf. alle notwendigen Patches) auf der Platte liegen hast, brauchst du auch kein Internet für die Installation. Das Treiberpaket (mit korrekter MD5-Checksumme) muß sich nur in /usr/portage/distfiles befinden. 

Nur sofern das Paketarchiv in Checksumme oder Name von dem im Ebuild spezifizierten Paket abweicht, wird die ganze Datei aus dem Internet gezogen.

PS: Und kümmer Dich bei der Erstinstallation erstmal noch gar nicht um irgendwelche maskierten Pakete. Installier erstmal das System. Danach kannst du anfangen mit optimieren.  Wenn du irgendwann mal richtig firm in Gentoo bist, kannst du von Anfang an alles optimal einstellen. Fürs erste sollten die "wichtigen" Einstellungen erstmal im Vordergrund stehen (make.conf: Compileroptionen, USE-Flags).

----------

## forrestfunk81

Laut seinem Post installiert er ein x86_64 Gentoo. Da ist chroot aus nem 32Bit Knoppix keine gute Idee, zumindest zum Treiber bauen/emergen. Oder gibt es etwa ein 64Bit Knoppix?

Er kann ja die Treiber aus Portage ausprobieren. Bei mir haben die jedenfalls vor ca 3 Monaten nicht funktioniert.

[edit]

ok.. gibt es scheinbar, aber nicht offiziell von Knopper klick

----------

